# New to Saltwater Flyfishing



## Riverrat95 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to saltwater flyfishing and was wondering what flies would work the best. I have a few that I have bought here, and I will be fishing mainly for reds in the marsh, but also for specks. Any feedback would be helpful.


----------



## Top Drive (Feb 4, 2013)

Those are a good start. I fish marsh edges and we have lots of oyster beds. Most of the flies I tie have the hook pointed up for fewer hangups. You need some Clousers tied with beadchain eyes rather than the lead eyes. You probably will have to find somebody to build you some. Or-
Get a 9.95 vise and a few tools- another 20 bucks of materials and you can start tying your own. You can probably get started for 40-50 bucks. The first Clouser you build will take about 30 minutes. After about the 3rd one you will have them down to just a few minutes each.


----------



## Riverrat95 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the help I will probably try my luck at tying some flies.


----------



## motfua (May 19, 2011)

a word of caution,, be careful flytying is like catching the flu,, once you've got it your hooked!!
tom


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Amen Brotha!! I tied my first fly a year or so ago and can't seem to shake it loose. The more I tie the more I get into it. Might need to start a support group - "Hi, my name is XX and I'm a fly tying addict!!"


----------



## motfua (May 19, 2011)

Xplorin08 said:


> Amen Brotha!! I tied my first fly a year or so ago and can't seem to shake it loose. The more I tie the more I get into it. Might need to start a support group - "Hi, my name is XX and I'm a fly tying addict!!"


well, my addiction started when I was about 16,,,, I'm 66 now....lol


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

looks like a good start.every fly you got there will catch any hungry red or speck.


----------



## motfua (May 19, 2011)

Joe. T. said:


> looks like a good start.every fly you got there will catch any hungry red or speck.


Yeah Joe you have to admit, he has a good eye for picking good flys.
tom


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

2x. 

I've been catching them on the crab pattern as of of late. Dark colors (black/purple/olive) when water has been cloudy and winds were up and lighter colors when water was clear and winds were down (brown/orange/root beer).


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

This is a little off topic but if you are new to saltwater fly fishing, the most important thing you can do is practice casting in 20 to 25 mph winds. Down wind, cross wind, into the wind, forehand and backhand on all of them. 

Its a whole different ball game. Just sayin'...


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, double haul, double haul, double haul....


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

If you're fishing from the bow of a boat., the hardest casts are those into the wind from 11 to 4 o'clock whether you have the rod in your right or left hand. As Laguna and Billy said you'll need a double haul back hand cast to defeat the wind. Being new to this game I suggest you get lessons from a casting instructor or at least someone you know has the skills. Last time Laguna and I fished together all the fish were upwind on our right hand side and required the aforementioned backhand cast to even get close. The wind was easily 15 to 25 all weekend and required skills. If you can while your learning - wade fish it is much easier! Just be real quiet!


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Double haul is a good technique to know but a well done single haul is just as effective, if done properly, and easier to master for the new casters. Take a lesson and practice, practice...


----------



## Throbber dobber (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't forget to jerk the string to give it more power and momentum to travel against the wind farther not just using the rod only. Helps me alot!!


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Throbber dobber said:


> Don't forget to jerk the string to give it more power and momentum to travel against the wind farther not just using the rod only. Helps me alot!!


This is called a double haul....


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

RUFcaptain said:


> Double haul is a good technique to know but a well done single haul is just as effective, if done properly, and easier to master for the new casters. Take a lesson and practice, practice...


Agreed but we were talking about effective casting in high wind conditions.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Golden said:


> If you're fishing from the bow of a boat., the hardest casts are those into the wind from 11 to 4 o'clock whether you have the rod in your right or left hand. As Laguna and Billy said you'll need a double haul back hand cast to defeat the wind. Being new to this game I suggest you get lessons from a casting instructor or at least someone you know has the skills. Last time Laguna and I fished together all the fish were upwind on our right hand side and required the aforementioned backhand cast to even get close. The wind was easily 15 to 25 all weekend and required skills. If you can while your learning - wade fish it is much easier! Just be real quiet!


That was tough conditions and sent me home to practice in the wind every chance I get. I can still only backhand cast about 50' in a 20 mph wind.


----------



## motfua (May 19, 2011)

amen,,freak,,lol


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

motfua said:


> amen,,freak,,lol


I know, right?!?

I wonder if I'll ever get my muscles (& mind) going the backhand direction efficiently enough to break that barrier and shoot it out to 60' and beyond...

Stacy Lynn and George V Roberts say I can because the forehand does. We'll see... :cheers:


----------

